# Schriftart mit @font-face vom webserver benutzen



## axi92 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir schon auf einigen seiten die codeschnipsel angesehen und ausprobiert jedoch will es einfach nicht klappen.
Ich hab es im moment nur in html. Also ohne trennung text und design.
Nun hier mal der Code, ich will einfach eine Schriftart die am Webserver liegt verwenden. Sodass sie die User diese sehen können, auch wenn sie diese lokal bei sich nicht installiert haben.


```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
<style type="text/css">
@font-face { font-family:Minecraft;
             src:url(http://www.axi92.at/fonts/Minecraft.ttf); }
</style>
</head><body>
<p style="font-family:Minecraft">Text in Beispielschriftart</p>
</body></html>
```


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (29. Februar 2012)

Hi,

mit der Datei war wohl irgendwas los...?
In solchen Fällen hilft auch manchmal konvertieren (hier in OTF und zurück).
Im Anhang die neue Minecraft.ttf.zip (einfach entpacken und an den Platz des alten Minecraft.ttf.

Noch was:
Soll/muss deine Seite Cross-Browser-Kompatibel sein?
Wenn ja (eigentlich immer sinnvoll): Mach ein font-face-kit.
Das enthält die Schrift in allen Formaten.
http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fontface/generator


----------



## axi92 (1. März 2012)

Ok danke ich habe die schriftart dort hochgeladen aber das was ich herausbekommen habe verstehe ich nicht ganz was mache ich mit diesem kit nun?
Dort ist nirgends meine Schriftart zu finden****?


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (1. März 2012)

Hi,

dann lade sie doch selbst hoch (der Generator, erzeugt. dann die Dateien in allen Formaten
sowie den CSS-Code zum einbinden).
Das steht dann auch allen zur Verfügung.
Du weisst aber schon, dass verschiedene Browser und verschiedene
Browser-Versionen oft ein abweichendes Verhalten haben?
Gerade der Internet Explorer macht oft Probleme und erfordert eigentlich
überflüssigen Code/Dateien.


----------



## axi92 (1. März 2012)

Ich habe sie natürlich hochgeladen nur was Generiert wurde und ich dann runtergeladen habe war für mich nicht brauchbar. Ich kann mit der zip datei nichts anfangen?


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (1. März 2012)

- ins Verzeichnis wo schon jetzt die eine ttf-Datei liegt *extrahieren*
- Code:

```
@font-face {
    font-family: 'Minecraft';
    src: url('http://www.axi92.at/fonts/Minecraft.eot');
    src: url('http://www.axi92.at/fonts/Minecraft.eot?#iefix') format('embedded-opentype'),
         url('http://www.axi92.at/fonts/Minecraft.woff') format('woff'),
         url('http://www.axi92.at/fonts/Minecraft.ttf') format('truetype'),
         url('http://www.axi92.at/fonts/Minecraft.svg#DearestOpenRegular') format('svg');
}
```


----------



## axi92 (1. März 2012)

Ok danke ich habe es ein bischen anders gemacht
So ist es auch in ordnung oder?

```
@font-face {
    font-family:Minecraft;
    src: url('fonts/Minecraft.eot');
    src: local('â˜º'), url('fonts/Minecraft.otf') format('opentype'), url('fonts/Minecraft.woff') format('woff'), url('fonts/Minecraft.ttf') format('truetype'); }
}
```


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (1. März 2012)

dass wird im Internet Explorer und in mobilen Browsern nicht ganz klappen...


----------

